# Vorrei avere la prova che tu mi abbia capito



## chambers

Ciao,

Ho una domanda e mi piacerebbe aver una risposta da una persona che sia italiana.

Vorrei sapere se le frasi seguenti sono giuste :

1) Vorrei essere sicuro che i ragazzi francesi siano partiti.

2) Vorrei aver la certezza / la prova che tu mi abbia capito.

Grazie

PS : Se sapete parlare francese, potete anche se lo volete rispondermi in francese. Pero', voglio veramente che solo le persone di madre lingua italiana mi diano una risposta.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


chambers said:


> 1) Vorrei essere sicuro che i ragazzi francesi siano partiti.
> 
> 2) Vorrei aver la certezza / la prova che tu mi abbia capito.


Qual era il tuo dubbio? Volevi usare l'indicativo (sono partiti/hai capito)? Se lo usi nessuno ci fa caso perché il congiuntivo è una bestia nera per gli italiani è l'indicativo è largamente utilizzato a tutti i livelli. Le due tue frasi sono comunque corrette.


----------



## cubo magico

Confermo anche io quanto detto da alfaalfa, entrambe le frasi sono corrette.


----------



## chambers

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> 
> Qual era il tuo dubbio? Volevi usare l'indicativo (sono partiti/hai capito)? Se lo usi nessuno ci fa caso perché il congiuntivo è una bestia nera per gli italiani è l'indicativo è largamente utilizzato a tutti i livelli. Le due tue frasi sono comunque corrette.




Grazie par la tua risposta 

Non pensavo che io potessi anche usare l'indicativo perché le frasi che ho scritto esprimono un po' un dubbio.

All' inizio, volevo scrivere questo : "Vorrei essere sicuro che i ragazzi francesi fossero partiti". 

Pero' con questo esempio, non so perché non si possa usare il congiuntivo imperfetto. 

Avevo anche in mente la frase : "vorrei che tu facessi questo". Qui, so che si deve usare il congiuntivo imperfetto.

La lingua italiana è difficile. L'ho solo imparata da un anno e a volte faccio errori dappertutto e a volte non faccio un errore.


----------



## alfaalfa

chambers said:


> Vorrei essere sicuro che i ragazzi francesi fossero partiti*-----> volevo essere......*
> La lingua italiana è difficile *(anche per me)*. L'ho solo imparata da un anno e a volte faccio errori dappertutto e a volte non faccio un errore.


A volte usa l'infinito, ti aiuterà


> Non pensavo che io potessi anche usare l'indicativo


 diventa: non pensavo di poter usare anche.....


----------



## matoupaschat

> *oppure vorrei che tu faccia questo* Qui, so che si deve usare il congiuntivo imperfetto*presente **.*



Secondo la grammatica di L. Serianni, quando la principale è al condizionale, con verbi che esprimono _desiderio, volontà e opportunità_, si usa più spesso il congiuntivo imperfetto che non il congiuntivo presente: *vorrei che tu facessi questo *.


----------



## Elmoro

chambers said:


> La lingua italiana è difficile. L'ho solo imparata da un anno e a volte faccio errori dappertutto e a volte non faccio un errore.


Beh, complimenti. E come ti è stato detto, non mi preoccuperei troppo del congiuntivo, ormai qui lo usiamo in pochi...


----------



## cubo magico

matoupaschat said:


> Secondo la grammatica di L. Serianni, quando la principale è al condizionale, con verbi che esprimono _desiderio, volontà e opportunità_, si usa più spesso il congiuntivo imperfetto che non il congiuntivo presente: *vorrei che tu facessi questo *.




Concordo con quanto fa notare Matoupachat


----------



## 涼宮

Elmoro said:


> Beh, complimenti. E come ti è stato detto, non mi preoccuperei troppo del congiuntivo, ormai qui lo usiamo in pochi...



Cela signifie, alors, que le subjonctif italien meurt peu à peu dans l'oralité et dans touts les cas l'indicatif le remplace ?


----------



## Elmoro

涼宮 said:


> Cela signifie, alors, que le subjonctif italien meurt peu à peu dans l'oralité et dans touts les cas l'indicatif le remplace ?


ù
Ben, évidemment ça continue à dependre du contexte. Mais, grossomodo, c'est ça.


----------



## 涼宮

Ça c'est terrible . Le subjonctif est ce qui caractérise les langues romanes. Je ne veux pas que l'italien le perde.


----------



## Nino83

chambers said:


> All' inizio, volevo scrivere questo : "Vorrei essere sicuro che i ragazzi francesi fossero partiti".
> 
> Pero' con questo esempio, non so perché non si possa usare il congiuntivo imperfetto.



Per la concordanza dei tempi. 

Voglio/vorrei (ora, in questo momento) *essere sicuro* *che* i ragazzi *siano *partiti. --> Anteriorità rispetto al presente 
Volevo/avrei voluto (nel passato) *essere sicuro* *che* i ragazzi *fossero* partiti. --> Anteriorità rispetto al passato 

Nota che in questo caso il verbo volere è usato come verbo modale (voglio + essere). 
Qui, il valore semantico maggiore ce l'ha il verbo "essere". 

Vorrei essere sicuro, ma non lo sono = non sono sicuro che i ragazzi siano partiti 
Avrei voluto essere sicuro ma non lo ero = non ero sicuro che i ragazzi fossero partiti 



chambers said:


> Avevo anche in mente la frase : "vorrei che tu facessi questo". Qui, so che si deve usare il congiuntivo imperfetto.



Qui il verbo "volere" non è un semplice verbo modale/ausiliare, ma è il verbo principale (voglio che). Indica un desiderio, una volontà e, a volte, persino un ordine. 
In questo caso, come ha giustamente fatto notare Matou, se il verbo della principale richiede il congiuntivo ed è al condizionale, il congiuntivo imperfetto indica, in questo caso, contemporaneità. 

*Vorrei che* tu *venissi* alla nostra festa. --> Contemporaneità 
*Mi piacerebbe che* tu *venissi* alla nostra festa. --> Contemporaneità 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiu...ongiuntivo_imperfetto_in_una_frase_secondaria (punto numero 3))



chambers said:


> La lingua italiana è difficile. L'ho solo imparata da un anno e a volte faccio errori dappertutto e a volte non faccio un errore.



Complimenti per il tuo italiano!  



涼宮 said:


> Ça c'est terrible . Le subjonctif est ce qui caractérise les langues romanes. Je ne veux pas que l'italien le perde.



Mais l'italien n'est pas en train de le perdre. 
On l'utilise toujours!


----------



## Anja.Ann

涼宮 said:


> Ça c'est terrible . Le subjonctif est ce qui caractérise les langues romanes. Je ne veux pas que l'italien le perde.



Pas de soucis, 涼宮! Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Nino  Et bizz, bizz, bizz à toi, Matou!  

Chambers, bravo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nino, grazie per le spiegazioni, avevo bisogna di una ripassatina (per la giustificazione)...
Ciao Anna, bizz, bizz & bizz a te!


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Matou, Anna  

Aggiungerei un'ultima considerazione. 

La regola secondo la quale "se la frase subordinata è al congiuntivo, anche il condizionale presente nella principale vale di norma come forma verbale del passato" è valida anche in spagnolo e portoghese. 
Il francese fa eccezione perché durante il 1600 l'imperfetto congiuntivo è andato via via perdendosi. Se ciò non fosse accaduto, ci sarebbe la stessa regola in francese. 

Il voudrait que tu le fisses (antico, arcaico, letterario) 
Il voudrait que tu le fasses (francese moderno) 

Comunque, questa pagina offre un quadro facile e completo della consecutio temporum. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concordanza_dei_tempi


----------



## chambers

Quindi, se ti ho ben capito, potrei dire ad esempio :

Vorrei sapere se *abbiate ricevuto* i francobolli. (= non so se abbiate ricevuto i francobolli ).

Pensi che questa frase con "vorrei sapere se" sia giusta ?

La mia professoressa d'Italiano mi ha detto che dovevo dire : "Vorrei sapere se *aveste ricevuto* i francobolli" perché all'inizio della frase c'è vorrei, un verbo al condizionale.

Non so più che pensare perché in Italia una persona mi ha detto, invece, che dovevo usare il congiuntivo presente per la frase che ti ho scritto ad esempio.

Ti ringrazio per la tua prossima risposta 







Nino83 said:


> Per la concordanza dei tempi.
> 
> Voglio/vorrei (ora, in questo momento) *essere sicuro* *che* i ragazzi *siano *partiti. --> Anteriorità rispetto al presente
> Volevo/avrei voluto (nel passato) *essere sicuro* *che* i ragazzi *fossero* partiti. --> Anteriorità rispetto al passato
> 
> Nota che in questo caso il verbo volere è usato come verbo modale (voglio + essere).
> Qui, il valore semantico maggiore ce l'ha il verbo "essere".
> 
> Vorrei essere sicuro, ma non lo sono = non sono sicuro che i ragazzi siano partiti
> Avrei voluto essere sicuro ma non lo ero = non ero sicuro che i ragazzi fossero partiti
> 
> 
> 
> Qui il verbo "volere" non è un semplice verbo modale/ausiliare, ma è il verbo principale (voglio che). Indica un desiderio, una volontà e, a volte, persino un ordine.
> In questo caso, come ha giustamente fatto notare Matou, se il verbo della principale richiede il congiuntivo ed è al condizionale, il congiuntivo imperfetto indica, in questo caso, contemporaneità.
> 
> *Vorrei che* tu *venissi* alla nostra festa. --> Contemporaneità
> *Mi piacerebbe che* tu *venissi* alla nostra festa. --> Contemporaneità
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiu...ongiuntivo_imperfetto_in_una_frase_secondaria (punto numero 3))
> 
> 
> 
> Complimenti per il tuo italiano!
> 
> 
> 
> Mais l'italien n'est pas en train de le perdre.
> On l'utilise toujours!


----------



## Nino83

chambers said:


> Quindi, se ti ho ben capito, potrei dire ad esempio :
> 
> Vorrei sapere se *abbiate ricevuto* i francobolli. (= non so se abbiate ricevuto i francobolli ).



"Nelle interrogative indirette introdotte dalla congiunzione se, è ammesso sia l’uso dell’indicativo, sia l’uso del congiuntivo." 

http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/grammatica/grammatica_264.html 

In questo caso c'è un'interrogativa indiretta introdotta dalla congiunzione *se* (e non da *che*), quindi si può usare sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo. 

Nel caso specifico, io dico Vorrei sapere se *avete* ricevuto i francobolli. 

Con il verbo "sapere", di solito si usa l'indicativo, quindi "non so se avete ricevuto i francobolli". 
Mi sembra che anche in francese utilizziate l'indicativo, giusto? 

Ciao


----------



## chambers

Nino83 said:


> "Nelle interrogative indirette introdotte dalla congiunzione se, è ammesso sia l’uso dell’indicativo, sia l’uso del congiuntivo."
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/grammatica/grammatica_264.html
> 
> In questo caso c'è un'interrogativa indiretta introdotta dalla congiunzione *se* (e non da *che*), quindi si può usare sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo.
> 
> Nel caso specifico, io dico Vorrei sapere se *avete* ricevuto i francobolli.
> 
> Con il verbo "sapere", di solito si usa l'indicativo, quindi "non so se avete ricevuto i francobolli".
> Mi sembra che anche in francese utilizziate l'indicativo, giusto?
> 
> Ciao



Grazie per la tua risposta. In francese, uso sempre il congiuntivo presente perché se faccio una domanda per sapere qualcosa, questo vuol' dire che non so qualcosa e che quindi non sono sicuro.

Grazie a te, so adesso che posso dire " Vorrei sapere se abbiate ricevuto i francobolli". 

Ciao ; - )


----------



## chambers

Mi sono dimenticato di scrivere una cosa. 

Se scrivo "Vorrei sapere se aveste ricevuto i francobolli" anche questa frase sarebbe giusta ?


----------



## Nino83

chambers said:


> Se scrivo "Vorrei sapere se aveste ricevuto i francobolli" anche questa frase sarebbe giusta ?



Aveste, passato remoto o congiuntivo imperfetto? Il congiuntivo suona un po' pomposo con "vorrei sapere *se*". Non so se altri utenti lo utilizzano.

Come in precedenza, in questo caso il verbo "volere" è modale/servile, quindi vale la normale concordanza dei tempi con il verbo "sapere". 

Voglio/vorrei sapere (ora) se *siete andati* alla festa (ieri, prima). -> Anteriorità 
Voglio/vorrei sapere (ora) se *andate* alla festa (ora). -> Contemporaneità 
Voglio/vorrei sapere (ora) se *andrete* alla festa (domani). -> Posteriorità


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao a tutti.


> "Vorrei sapere se abbiate/aveste ricevuto i francobolli".


Mai sentito, e mi suona male, come
"Vorrei sapere se siate/foste andati".


----------



## Nino83

lorenzos said:


> Mai sentito, e mi suona male



E siamo in due.


----------



## chambers

Quando ho usato "aveste ricevuto", avevo in mente il congiuntivo imperfetto. Pensi che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto sia un po' pomposo pero' se l'ho uso, la frase ti suona giusta o no ?

Anche se preferisci il presente dopo "se" posso anche usare il congiuntivo presente quando *c'è un'anteriorità o una contemporaneità.* E come ti suona il congiuntivo prensente ?

Voglio/vorrei sapere (ora) se *siate andati* alla festa (ieri, prima). -> Anteriorità 
Voglio/vorrei sapere (ora) se *andate* alla festa (ora). -> Contemporaneità 
Voglio/vorrei sapere (ora) se *andrete* alla festa (domani). -> Posteriorità 				

Ti ringrazio per le tue risposte. Mi hai aiuto molto a capire meglio l'Italiano. 

PS : Sei un professore di Italiano ?


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, no, non sono un prof. 
Nella seconda frase il congiuntivo sarebbe "andiate". 
No, il congiuntivo non mi suona bene. 
Nel caso di prima, "aveste" sarebbe comunque sbagliato perché non rispetterebbe la concordanza dei tempi.


----------



## chambers

1 ) Se uso "potere" o "dovere" dovro' anche usare il congiuntivo presente.

Ad esempio : Come potrei aver la certezza che *tu mi abbia capito* ? 

                  Dovresti fare attenzione che il bambino non *si faccia male*.

2 ) Dimmi per favore se questa frase è giusta. Penso di si'.

"Vorrei sapere se sei d'accordo *a* venire con me al cinema stasera." 

oppure : "Vorrei sapere se saresti d'accordo a venire con me al cinema stasera".

Pero' se dico : "Vorrei sapere (ora) se tu fossi d'accordo a venire con me al cinema". (Per quella frase, penso che mi dirai che non ti suona bene).


Penso che questo "post" sarà la mia ultima domanda. Ancora grazie per tutto. 

 L'Italiano è molto più difficile dalla lingua Inglese !! lol


----------



## chambers

chambers said:


> 1 ) Se uso "potere" o "dovere" dovro' anche usare il congiuntivo presente.
> 
> Ad esempio : Come potrei aver la certezza che *tu mi abbia capito* ?
> 
> Dovresti fare attenzione che il bambino non *si faccia male*.
> 
> 2 ) Dimmi per favore se questa frase è giusta. Penso di si'.
> 
> "Vorrei sapere se sei d'accordo *a* venire con me al cinema stasera."
> 
> oppure : "Vorrei sapere se saresti d'accordo a venire con me al cinema stasera".
> 
> Pero' se dico : "Vorrei sapere (ora) se tu fossi d'accordo a venire con me al cinema". (Per quella frase, penso che mi dirai che non ti suona bene).
> 
> 
> Penso che questo "post" sarà la mia ultima domanda. Ancora grazie per tutto.
> 
> L'Italiano è molto più difficile dalla lingua Inglese !! lol



Scusa, pero' un altra cosa mi è venuta in mente.

Se dico : "Potresti / dovresti dirmi ( ora ) *se* il bambino si è fatto male" ( qui ho usato il presente come in Francese perché quella frase me sambra anche di essere una interrogativa indiretta con "se" ).

Se voglio scriverla al passato, dovro' scrivere : " Avresti potuto / devuto dirmi (ieri) *se* il bambino si era fatto male"

Che ne dici ? Le frasi ti sembrano giuste ?

Grazie.

Questa volta penso di aver fatto tutte le mie domande.


----------



## Nino83

chambers said:


> 1 ) Se uso "potere" o "dovere" dovro' anche usare il congiuntivo presente. *SI*
> 
> Ad esempio : Come potrei aver la certezza che *tu mi abbia capito* ?
> 
> Dovresti fare attenzione che il bambino non *si faccia male*.
> 
> 2 ) Dimmi per favore se questa frase è giusta. Penso di si'.
> 
> "Vorrei sapere se sei d'accordo *a* venire con me al cinema stasera."
> 
> oppure : "Vorrei sapere se saresti d'accordo a venire con me al cinema stasera".
> 
> Pero' se dico : "Vorrei sapere (ora) se tu fossi d'accordo a venire con me al cinema".  *Meglio "se sei d'accordo..." Inoltre il congiuntivo imperfetto si usa per la contemporaneità quando il verbo della principale è al passato e questo non è il caso. Se vuoi usare il congiuntivo usa il presente "se tu sia d'accordo" ma, come ho detto in precedenza, suona male, meglio l'indicativo. *
> 
> 
> L'Italiano è molto più difficile dalla lingua Inglese !! lol *Ma non del francese! *





chambers said:


> Se dico : "Potresti / dovresti dirmi ( ora ) *se* il bambino si è fatto male"
> 
> Se voglio scriverla al passato, dovro' scrivere : " Avresti potuto / devuto dirmi (ieri) *se* il bambino si era fatto male"



Bravo, hai compreso il meccanismo! 

Se hai qualche altro dubbio non esitare a chiedere. 

Ciao!


----------



## Elmoro

chambers said:


> Mi sono dimenticato di scrivere una cosa.
> 
> Se scrivo "Vorrei sapere se aveste ricevuto i francobolli" anche questa frase sarebbe giusta ?


Io direi che cambiare professore non sarebbe una cattiva idea...


----------



## chambers

Nino83 said:


> Bravo, hai compreso il meccanismo!
> 
> Se hai qualche altro dubbio non esitare a chiedere.
> 
> Ciao!



Ciao Nino,

Si', lo faro' ; - ) Avro' anche altre domande che ti scrivero' più tardi. Grazie molto.


----------



## mario12

sono italiano ma la mia risposta fa riferimento alla lingua correntemente parlata . Credo sia esatto  dire  : vorrei sapere se avete ricevuto.... (il condizionale non esprime una effettiva condizione, na un desiderio)
Altro sarebbe per : vorrei che aveste ricevuto .. in questo modo esprimo il rammarico per il fatto che non li avete ricevuti
Bene sarebbe : non so se abbiate ricevuto .......


----------



## lorenzos

mario12 said:


> sono italiano ma la mia risposta fa riferimento alla lingua correntemente parlata . Credo sia esatto  dire  : vorrei sapere se avete ricevuto.... (il condizionale non esprime una effettiva condizione, na un desiderio)
> Altro sarebbe per : vorrei che aveste ricevuto .. in questo modo esprimo il rammarico per il fatto che non li avete ricevuti
> Bene sarebbe : non so se abbiate ricevuto .......


Ma allora: non so se avete ricevuto...
Comunque "non so se abbiate ricevuto i francobolli" mi suona un po' letterario. Forse, eventualmente, nel parlato: non so se li abbiate ricevuti, i francobolli".


----------

